
I made an app that hates itself - olifrost
http://olifro.st/blog/sarcastic-samantha/
======
akudha
Haha, cool idea and nicely done. The voices sound mechanical though. Maybe you
could hire a human to read, that would be fun (two modes - computer and human,
with 24-48 hour gap for human, to catch up to the requests).

Kudos!

------
ainiriand
I really like the app idea and concept. Just a question, why do the bots speak
like they are drunk?

